# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  > Еженедельные отчёты  >  Отчет CyberHelper - раздел Помогите, за период 30.07.2018 - 06.08.2018

## CyberHelper

Количество активных тем в разделе Помогите: *8*, по которым:
 Получено протоколов: *0* Получено карантинов: *18*, суммарный объем: *56* мб Обработано файлов: *60*, суммарный объем: *110* мб Уникальных файлов: *54*, суммарный объем: *110* мб Признаны безопасными: *2* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *36*
*TOP5 - самые завирусованные ПК в разделе Помогите*
 http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=37678 - найдено зловредов: *17* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=219813 - найдено зловредов: *12* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=219806 - найдено зловредов: *4* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=219828 - найдено зловредов: *2* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=219845 - найдено зловредов: *1*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные имена файлов зловредов* 
 c:windowssystem32driverswinmon.sys - *3* c:windowssystem32driverswinmonfs.sys - *3* c:windowssystem32driverspowzip.sys - *2* c:programdata{49b18c-174614-0d8c-17dfc2660e24}hostdl.exe - *2* confused4d6963726f736f6674205570646174657220342e65  7865 - *1* explorerplug.dll - *1* c:program files (x86)powzippowzip.exe - *1* c:programdata{04609994-0460-0460-046099949855}lsm.exe - *1* c:usersuserappdataroamingepicnet inccloudnetcloudnet.exe - *1* c:program files (x86)powzippowzip.dll - *1*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные зловреды* 
 Rootkit.Win64.Agent.avo - *3* Rootkit.Win64.Agent.avn - *3* HEUR:Trojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.gen - *3* UDS:DangerousObject.Multi.Generic - *3* not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Powzip.a - *3* Trojan.Win32.Agent.qwhdmv - *2* HEUR:Trojan.MSIL.Agent.gen - *2* Trojan.Win32.Agent.qwhdkx - *1* Trojan.Win32.Agentb.jciv - *1* Trojan.Win32.Tasker.ee - *1*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

